# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  للبيع : فتح الباري شرح البخاري وبسعر طيب

## زين العابدين الأثري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي نسخة ثانية من كتاب ( فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري ) بتعليق الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله , طبعة دار السلام , وأريد بيعها بسعر طيب ومناسب لطلاب العلم , علما بأن أقل سعر وجدته في السوق لها ( سعر السوق = 300 ريال ) وأن أريد أن ابيعها بأقل من ذلك بكثير . 
ملاحظة : أنا من مكة , ولا أستطيع شحنها . 

السعر على الخاص .

وإذا تسابق الإخوة في العرض فالأولوية على من يرد في البداية .

----------


## أحمد سعدون

سلام عليكم
انا من الجزائر فكيف يتم اصالها

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

وعليكم السلام 
الجواب : لا أدري , بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ابوفهد

السلام عليكم ..
يا اخ زين العابدين هل النسخه جديده ؟ وكم حدك فيها ؟ 
وسلامتك ..

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

تم البيع لأحد الإخوة , وبارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## ابوفهد

بارك الله للبائع وللمشتري ..

----------

